# Macro Photography Thread



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey guys I've noticed there has been a little bit more interest in macro photography lately so I figured we should start a thread about it!
Feel free to post pictures, tips, tricks, tutorials anything related to macro photography aquarium related or not.

I'm currently using a Nikon D5200, 70-300mm nikkor lens, Meike Macro LED ring light, proline tripod, neewer extension tubes, and an amazon.com macro slider.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

still trying for the elusive neon tetra picture haha


----------



## ylot77 (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice. I might like macro even more than I like full shots of established, manicured show tanks


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

IMG_1020 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_1044 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_1070 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

Notice the pearly whites


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

What kind of cameras, lenses, settings are you guys using?? Such great pictures! My non-aquatic pics usually end up far better...


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice ..what's the bird


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

D.Rodgers said:


> Notice the pearly whites


Awesome picture,love it


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad this thread is off to a great start got some really good pictures in here! Keep um coming guys.


----------



## tricken (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

Some of my non aquatic macros. I've used several types of macro lenses over the years including extension tubes, which is all I have now. My favorite being the Tamron 90mm Macro 2.8. 

IMG_8910 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_8973 by iadubber, on Flickr

IMG_8988 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## kubiztzar (Sep 4, 2013)

Algae Beater, is that a neon green tetra by chance (2nd pic from top)? Limited knowledge here but love the look of it (similar look/size to what I'm looking for) and would be glad to research this one if you have the name(s), common and/or scientific. Great pics and thread. Thanks.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Got links to some good tubes? I've never used them, just hear the term tossed around. I love my Nikkor 105mm, but sometimes you want to get even closer...


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

D.Rodgers said:


> Very nice ..what's the bird


Silkie chicken chick, color is either blue or buff.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm loving your pictures. Any tips to share?


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## kubiztzar (Sep 4, 2013)

what is this fish? common/scientific names. thanks!



Algae Beater said:


>


----------



## iadubber (Jan 23, 2012)

kman said:


> Got links to some good tubes? I've never used them, just hear the term tossed around. I love my Nikkor 105mm, but sometimes you want to get even closer...


I use Kenko tubes.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

kubiztzar said:


> Algae Beater, is that a neon green tetra by chance (2nd pic from top)? Limited knowledge here but love the look of it (similar look/size to what I'm looking for) and would be glad to research this one if you have the name(s), common and/or scientific. Great pics and thread. Thanks.


Shipped to the store I co manage as rasbora kubotai. Some of the males I assume get a beautiful bright blue bar above the green one running down their flanks. Greedy fish, great eater, loves current and clean water. Hails from southern Thailand if I remember correctly.


----------



## kubiztzar (Sep 4, 2013)

THANK YOU, Algae Beater!!


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I10duUoWW_U
Here is a cool video on how to make a small white box for macros, doesn't help much for aquariums though. 

Other tips I've found for macros; take the picture at a 90* angle to the glass or there will be distortion, get as much light as you can in the tank, turn off as many other lights in the room as possible to minimize reflections, and I usually focus as my minimum focus distance and just move the camera to track. I find if I pick a singular fish out of the school its much easier to get the shot. I still get about 1/50 keeper rate though. 

For equipment I would get a cheap set of extension tubes and close up filters, they will run about $40 together on Amazon. 

As for programs if you shoot Nikon you can use digicamcontrol to take pictures at different focus' and then stack them together using a program like Zerene. When you are focused in at macro sizes depth of focus can be a fraction of a millimeter so it will take multiple pictures to get the whole object in focus. For fish you just have to find a balance of ISO, shutter speed and aperture to get you enough depth of field. If you need a free photoshop I suggest using a program called GIMP.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

First try at focus stacking a couple years ago...



Bump: Then some other random shots...


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

very nice i never did play with stacking myself .


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

Catching a few zzzz.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

kubiztzar said:


> what is this fish? common/scientific names. thanks!


Microdevario Kubatoi (hope I got the spelling right) or neon Rasbora. I just got a bunch last week.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

D.Rodgers said:


> Catching a few zzzz.


That is an amazing shot!

Whiskey


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Searching For Food by Find The Apex, on Flickr


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

Whiskey said:


> That is an amazing shot!
> 
> Whiskey


thank you


----------

